# 53 Schwinn world



## rollfaster (Jun 14, 2017)

Usually not what I collect, but this bike really has a charm about it to me. 53 badged as New World lightweight coaster. My friend Nick picked it up from the OG owner, but the fenders had since been removed. But another friend had a decent set of stainless ones that I picked up very cheap. Also swapped out the 16t ND driver/sprocket for a 20t. More to do but it's shaping up nicely.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 14, 2017)

his big brother


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh! 53 Welterweight. Very nice!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 14, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 481466 View attachment 481465 Usually not what I collect, but this bike really has a charm about it to me. 53 badged as New World lightweight coaster. My friend Nick picked it up from the OG owner, but the fenders had since been removed. But another friend had a decent set of stainless ones that I picked up very cheap. Also swapped out the 16t ND driver/sprocket for a 20t. More to do but it's shaping up nicely.




Nice bike. That looks like a transitional one with the 1950s-style decals and paint but the older, New World brand badge. They're a lot of fun.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 17, 2017)

Done!! This thing came out pretty sweet, and it rides like butter. I did have to throw a 60s mattress seat on until I straighten the frame out on the OG sliding clamp touring seat.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2017)

Saweet.that burgundy really pops when polished up.great job.


----------

